# What do you Like on your hotdog?



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Oct 28, 2006)

One Hot dog.... SOOOOOO many toppings!


----------



## middie (Oct 28, 2006)

chili and cheese.
ketchup
sometimes mustard


----------



## bullseye (Oct 28, 2006)

Chopped onion and brown mustard.  Otherwise, sauerkraut and nothing else.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Oct 28, 2006)

Give me grilled onions, HARD mustard AND relish! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Possibly some sport peppers!


----------



## SierraCook (Oct 28, 2006)

ketchup, mustard, onions, Giuliano's hot & spicy jalapeno spread or pickled jalapeno slices

http://cybermark.he.net/~giuliano/cartimages/new-Hot-Spicy-Jalapeno-Spread.jpg


----------



## Barb L. (Oct 28, 2006)

Chili, mustard and onions !   Now that I have read so many ways--think I could eat them all right now--like those doggies !


----------



## YT2095 (Oct 28, 2006)

Mustard and fried onions everytime too


----------



## Hopz (Oct 28, 2006)

Now here is a topic I can get into.

I love a good hot dog, and I love to have then fixed in many dofferent ways.

the one way not listed in the poll is with mustard AND COLE SLAW. Must be a southern thing.

Gets my vote....


----------



## YT2095 (Oct 28, 2006)

Coleslaw`s great with almost anything anyway 
with the exception of Soup or Gravy perhaps :O
 although wouldn`t coleslaw Technicaly fit under the Salsa/Gardeneria catagory?


----------



## PHILSFAULT (Oct 28, 2006)

Sauerkraut....Dijon Mustard ... and MY pickled Jalepenos.

I use Bubbies Sauerkraut ( no vinegar ).  It's really good for those who don't like the pucker your lips sauerkraut flavor.  Instead the bite comes from the pickled jalepenos.


----------



## Half Baked (Oct 28, 2006)

Hotdogs w/ mustard & sauerkraut - raw onions
Hotdogs w/ mustard and relish - raw onions
Hotdogs w/ mustard, chili, raw onions and cheese


----------



## sattie (Oct 28, 2006)

Yeppers... been on a hotdog kick the last 2 weeks!!

I love my hotdog split and fried in a pan (nice and charred) topped with mustard and relish!  Very simple, but oh so good!!!  I use to think people were nuts to put relish on their dog, then I finally tried it.  Man, what I have been missing out on!!!  So maybe one of you-ins can convince me to try some of those other toppins?!??


----------



## urmaniac13 (Oct 28, 2006)

My favourite is one with hot sauerkraut, cooked with butter, sliced onions and a bit of white wine, and sweet german mustard.


----------



## SizzlininIN (Oct 28, 2006)

I like mine 2 different ways:

1. Chili, mustard, raw onions and melted cheese

2. Ketchup, mustard, raw onions and relish


----------



## kitchenelf (Oct 28, 2006)

One option not there - slaw - 

A hotdog all the way here is slaw, chili, mustard, and onions

The other way I like them is spicy brown mustard and sauerkraut (probably this is my favorite way)

If I'm out of all hotdog toppings at least I have relish and yellow mustard - which is always a good combination in a pinch


----------



## Little Miss J (Oct 28, 2006)

I really want a hot dog now....(but its really only breakfast time here!).  I like mine with bacon, onion, barbecue sauce and cheese.


----------



## texasgirl (Oct 28, 2006)

Okay, I'm a weirdo, evidentally, I like mayo, kraut, cheese, chili and grilled onions.


----------



## Little Miss J (Oct 28, 2006)

I think its all relative....my fave looks weird compared to this list but its a pretty standard choice here.


----------



## Barbara L (Oct 28, 2006)

I was shocked when I moved to South Carolina and found out they put cole slaw on hotdogs and hamburgers!  They look at me very strangely when I say I like pickle relish on mine.

I like my hotdogs (preferably all beef) fairly simple: plain yellow mustard, a little ketchup, relish, and chopped raw onions.  

 Barbara


----------



## kitchenelf (Oct 28, 2006)

Barbara L said:
			
		

> I was shocked when I moved to South Carolina and found out they put cole slaw on hotdogs and hamburgers!  They look at me very strangely when I say I like pickle relish on mine.
> 
> I like my hotdogs (preferably all beef) fairly simple: plain yellow mustard, a little ketchup, relish, and chopped raw onions.
> 
> Barbara



The first time someone asked me if I wanted chili and slaw on my hotdog I almost hurled!!!!!!!  I can't remember how many years it took me to finally try it.  It's pretty darn good!


----------



## JoAnn L. (Oct 28, 2006)

Mustard and onions on the hot dog. But if I cut up a wiener on my plate I like catsup with it.


----------



## Shunka (Oct 28, 2006)

It all depends on my mood but usually it is just a good spicy brown mustard on the hot-dog or diced tomatoes and sometimes just salsa. Other times I do like chili with cheese and raw onions, grilled onions with cheese or kraut. Slaw is good if I am in that mood. The only thing I refuse to eat on my hot-dog is ketchup!!!! I also prefer dill relish to sweet anyday!!


----------



## Flourgirl (Oct 28, 2006)

I love the various regional toppings, but I'd never heard of cole slaw, sounds delicious! I like mine with chili then topped with thin onion rings, not the grilled onions, but the crispy ones with the bread coating that are deep fried, yumm!


----------



## Barbara L (Oct 28, 2006)

JoAnn L. said:
			
		

> Mustard and onions on the hot dog. But if I cut up a wiener on my plate I like catsup with it.


If I eat mine cut up on my plate I like mustard on it, and it HAS to be all beef.  If I have a bun, all beef isn't as important.  Okay, I'm about to contradict myself!  There are some brands of chicken hotdogs that I can eat without a bun if I have to, but I still prefer beef!  Others are too "flabby" feeling.  

 Barbara


----------



## jkath (Oct 28, 2006)

Generally, it's just ketchup and relish. But, I'm loving all these other ideas!



			
				PHILSFAULT said:
			
		

> Sauerkraut....Dijon Mustard ... and MY pickled Jalepenos.
> 
> I use Bubbies Sauerkraut ( no vinegar ).  It's really good for those who don't like the pucker your lips sauerkraut flavor.  Instead the bite comes from the pickled jalepenos.


I've not tried Bubbies Sauerkraut, but that sounds like something I'd really like - thanks!!


----------



## pdswife (Oct 28, 2006)

First it has to be cooked over a open fire. Not boiled!!! 
Then you have to have a soft white bread bun kecthup, dill pickles and lots of onions.


----------



## sattie (Oct 28, 2006)

Little Miss J said:
			
		

> I really want a hot dog now....(but its really only breakfast time here!). I like mine with bacon, onion, barbecue sauce and cheese.


 
That is exactly what I did minutes after the post.... I went and made me a hotdog!!!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Oct 28, 2006)

WOW! Seems Mustard is the winner on the wiener!


----------



## goboenomo (Oct 28, 2006)

Depends on my mood
Sometimes plain
sometime with ketchup

Right now im craving one with ketchup.


Sweet my girlfriend has some!


----------



## bullseye (Oct 29, 2006)

pdswife said:
			
		

> First it has to be cooked over a open fire. Not boiled!!!


Agreed, though I can blacken them in cast iron in a pinch.  Boiled is not an option!


----------



## JoAnn L. (Oct 29, 2006)

Has anyone ever heard of this? I have been known to cut a wiener in half and fry it in a little veg. oil. Very good.


----------



## PHILSFAULT (Oct 29, 2006)

I buy my Bubbies sauerkraut at "Vons" Supermarket in the cheese aisle.. but just in case you can't find it they actually have a website http://bubbies.com/ 



			
				jkath said:
			
		

> I've not tried Bubbies Sauerkraut, but that sounds like something I'd really like - thanks!!


----------



## Hopz (Oct 29, 2006)

What about cooking methods?
I do four ways.. boiled, grilled (split pan, buter), grilled (charcoal), and microwave.

The microwave method is good believe it ot not, but it is more to it than popping it in and blasting.

First cut long slit in weiner lengthwise and open it up... place on paper napkin and nuke on high 20 seconds.... take it out and insert in bun or on bread slice, apply mustard and sharp yellow cheese, wrap this back in the same napkin snugly like a baby in a blanket and return to microwave... nuke for 21 seconds... perfect.

The wrapping in napkin/dog perfectly steams the bread.

Don't you just hate it when you get a hot dog out somewhere and they put it in a cold bun... ought to be a law against that. I was at a hot dog stand once and he did that. I asked him to warm the bun... he looked at me like I was from outer space- he said hey buddy if I did that way everyone would want it that way... (duh?) I walked away before starting trouble...


----------



## Barb L. (Oct 29, 2006)

JoAnn L. said:
			
		

> Mustard and onions on the hot dog. But if I cut up a wiener on my plate I like catsup with it.


  Strange , but I do the same !  Ex H would put salt on a sliced tomato, and sugar on a guartered one !


----------



## Harborwitch (Oct 29, 2006)

I love a good chili dog with cheese and raw diced onion.

A polish dog with brown mustard, mayo, and kraut with or without onions.

Regular hot dog: mayo, mustard, dill relish, onions, tomato slices.

My grandmother used to split the hot dot, stuff it with cheddar cheese, wrap it in bacon and cook them in the electric skillet until the bacon was crispy.  

Actually, I'll put almost anything on a hot dog BUT catsup and sweet relish.

Usually though, mustard, mayo, and dill relish.


----------



## Chef_Jen (Oct 29, 2006)

Ok.. when i go to the hot dog vendors back home LOL heres what i have BRACE yourselfs lol

Cheese
Ket and Mustard
Relish--dill
DILL pickles
Onions
Saurkraut LOTS of it
Tomato 
Bacon bits lol i know they are soo bad but soooo good
Corn Relish


----------



## shpj4 (Oct 29, 2006)

I like Digon mustard, ketchup, relish and some onions.


----------



## Ishbel (Oct 29, 2006)

I don't like hot dogs.

I prefer an English sausage or Scottish 'square sausage (aka Lorne sausage'  on a well-fired breakfast roll, with lashings of HP sauce


----------



## Harborwitch (Oct 30, 2006)

Ishbel said:
			
		

> I don't like hot dogs.
> 
> I prefer an English sausage or Scottish 'square sausage (aka Lorne sausage'  on a well-fired breakfast roll, with lashings of HP sauce



HP sauce!  That's the stuff - couldn't remember - love that stuff on hamburgers (and lots of other stuff), will have to try it on a good smoked sausage.


----------



## Snoop Puss (Oct 30, 2006)

Ishbel said:
			
		

> I don't like hot dogs.
> 
> I prefer an English sausage or Scottish 'square sausage (aka Lorne sausage'  on a well-fired breakfast roll, with lashings of HP sauce



Ishbel, I'm with you on this. I don't even like the look of hotdogs, let alone the weird texture and taste. But hey, that means all the more for the rest of you.


----------



## Ishbel (Oct 30, 2006)

Snoop puss..  I think that liking hotdogs must be something you grow up with - you're either a fan or not.


----------



## kimbaby (Oct 30, 2006)

I voted for ketchup/mustard/relish...
but sometimes Like chili dogs too


----------

